# Show us your pumpkins! :)



## kolwdwrkrsgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

Happy Halloween LJ's! One of my favorite Halloween traditions that I look forward to every year is pumpkin carving. Keith and I always try to do some unique ones, and get a kick out of hearing all the ooohhhss and aaahhhsss when people come up to trick-or-treat and ask us "HOW did you guys MAKE THOSE!" 

Recently we've become fans of the AMAZING pumpkin carvings of Ray Villafane (http://villafanestudios.com/gallery/the-pumpkins-2). If you haven't ever seen his work, then you should check it out! Anyhow, it's always cool seeing what type of pumpkin carvings everyone makes, so lets see what YOU came up with this year….show us your pumpkins! 

Here's our 1st attempts this year at doing "3D" pumpkin carvings. I did the hand with the screaming mouth, and Keith did the eye with the fingers coming out of it.







And the "normal" one I made this year…


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Great work! That means it is time for pumpkin pie again!


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

*"trick or treat".* I did not carve this pumpkin.


----------



## B13 (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice! carvings also thanks! for the link to Ray V.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

those are some gr8 pumpkins Heidi .. I can say that, right?? really, they arrrrrrrrrrrrrr 
trick-or-treat


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

spoooooky 
thank´s for sharing Heidi 

BOOoooo ! to your both 
Dennis


----------



## kolwdwrkrsgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

*RobS*- cool face on that one =)

Here's a few that my kids made…


And a Mario pumpkin that Keith also did-


----------



## ghudspeth (Feb 15, 2009)

"Dremel-carved." Roll Tide!


----------



## kolwdwrkrsgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

VERY cool!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Outta sight pumpkins. Mine is still on the porch in tact. I never got around to doing it. Maybe I'll carve it for Thanksgiving. How would it look like stevinmarin???


----------

